
Why Geeks Don’t Believe in Copywriting - dan_sim
http://macournoyer.com/blog/2011/07/12/copywriting/
======
alainwong
MA is an awesome guy, smart and funny :) and his book on copy writing has just
the right amount of both insight and humor.

------
kbrock
Fun read.

I also liked the humor of the page poking fun of the very concepts being sold.

